# Looking for 3 AI primes hd for a 48 inch saltwater setup



## errol2307 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi Everyone, I am upgrading from a 46 gal to a 60 gal and were looking for 3 AI primes or good Led.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The MaxSpec Ethereal I'm quite impressed with. Better spread of light with the least shadowing vs AI.

I also find controlling the various channels and time points easier to use with the former.

JME/2C


----------



## errol2307 (Sep 4, 2017)

wtac said:


> The MaxSpec Ethereal I'm quite impressed with. Better spread of light with the least shadowing vs AI.
> 
> I also find controlling the various channels and time points easier to use with the former.
> 
> JME/2C


 thank you I will look into them.


----------

